

On (lack of) correlation between technical brilliance and social agility - rpsubhub
http://www.quora.com/As-an-investor-what-do-you-do-when-pitched-by-an-entrepreneur-with-a-great-idea-but-who-is-also-really-annoying

======
Gupie
Perhaps social interactions are just not rewarding for some really smart
people, by definition almost everyone they meet will be significantly less
intelligent than themselves.

Anyway, that's my excuse :)

